# next week



## GueroII (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi I don't know what there weather is like next week but if anyone needs crew I get off Tuesday morning until friday. I used to own a boat sold it last year I have my own tackle. I don't know everything but love to fish will help clean boat and fish at end. If anyone ever needs crew cell 409-790-1802 Travis I live in pearland not far from freeport are galveston. Thanks:texasflag


----------

